# Anyone got a simple Protein bar recipe?



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

As it states above? Fancy having a go at making them...


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

Mine are really easy:

200 gm oats,

4 scoop whey

3 eggs

tablespoon peanut butter

1 x 250g bag of Tesco mixed nuts and raisins

Put all in a bowl and mix until all powder mixed in (may need to add a dash of water if slightly dry). put in a baking tray and put in fridge overnight before cutting into bars the next day.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@rsd147 Look on YouTube for Michael Kory homemade protein bars, near the same as Robleerob posted with only 4 ingredients also on his channel he does loads of different high protein recipes


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> As it states above? Fancy having a go at making them...


Sod making them mate, at £1 each I'd just crack on with these but its up to you.

Use the code in my sig if you like too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Sod making them mate, at £1 each I'd just crack on with these but its up to you.
> 
> Use the code in my sig if you like too.


No bias at all here is there. 

In fairness though i've tried making my own and they turned out sh1t so i continue to buy them like i've always done.

And on a side note, those GoNutrition whey crisp bars are fvcking amazing.


----------



## Boroboy1980 (Dec 16, 2013)

All the ones I see are made with peanut butter. Disgusting stuff.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Smitch said:


> No bias at all here is there.
> 
> In fairness though i've tried making my own and they turned out sh1t so i continue to buy them like i've always done.
> 
> And on a side note, those GoNutrition whey crisp bars are fvcking amazing.


Haha 

To be fair I would still buy them over making them because mine would end like yours which would seriously fck me off haha, spend enough time cooking let alone having to make snacks as well.

Good aren't they :beer:


----------



## Boroboy1980 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just finished my batch I bought off eBay. Those grandmas recipe brownie ones.

20 seconds in the microwave to make it like cement that sticks to the roof of your mouth.

Wouldn't recommend. Also had reflex plain flapjack. Not nice either. Struggling at the moment.

Just ordered some from Musclefood. 50g protien cakes.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Michael Kory Fitness is a good channel on youtube for recipes n stuff!

Order 'IMO' from musclefood and make your own quest bars


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Michael Kory Fitness is a good channel on youtube for recipes n stuff!
> 
> Order 'IMO' from musclefood and make your own quest bars


Thats how i made this






Simon from the Diet Kitchen also makes a great homemade style quest bar!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

No-bake awesomeness...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/192743-omfg-ive-just-died-gone-heaven-protein-bar.html


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Thats how i made this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look decent but fcuk me im not paying £10 for a box of lucky charms to take the marshmallows out lol


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> They look decent but fcuk me im not paying £10 for a box of lucky charms to take the marshmallows out lol


Never ever paid £10 for a box of Lucky Charms.



Saw these in Tesco last night


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Can you cook whey protein ?? Will it hold the nutrients ?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

dallas said:


> Can you cook whey protein ?? Will it hold the nutrients ?


Yes


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Never ever paid £10 for a box of Lucky Charms.
> 
> View attachment 157675
> 
> ...


I thought the only place to get them was amazon. Might actually get some now


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Yes


Well thats [email protected]@dy great to know.

Fanku.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Dizzee! said:


> I thought the only place to get them was amazon. Might actually get some now


Dont tell me . . You still get Twinkies imported frm the States :tongue:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

dallas said:


> Dont tell me . . You still get Twinkies imported frm the States :tongue:


Never had a twinkie in my life lol


----------



## Murderface871 (Nov 7, 2013)

Robleerob said:


> Mine are really easy:
> 
> 200 gm oats,
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty simple, do you need to cook at all seeing as there's eggs?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> As it states above? Fancy having a go at making them...


YouTube Antoine vaillant no fake no bake bar.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Murderface871 said:


> Sounds pretty simple, do you need to cook at all seeing as there's eggs?


They are simple. I make them the same but without the eggs. No need to cook just pop in the fridge for about 30 mins to harden.

Bit of advise add the water slowly bit by bit or you'll end up with a wet sticky mess


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

Abc987 said:


> They are simple. I make them the same but without the eggs. No need to cook just pop in the fridge for about 30 mins to harden.
> 
> Bit of advise add the water slowly bit by bit or you'll end up with a wet sticky mess


Yeh, I don't cook mine either - just overnight in fridge to harden. They last probably up to 9 days - ave never had any issues in that time frame


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi mate,

If you get some protein power (can be anyone) and add bar to it then you normally have a pretty decent tasting protein bar


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Cut chicken in a bar shape and then wrap it in bacon


----------

